# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Travis, personal voice translator, Rotterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - travistranslator.com

youtube.com/TravistheTranslatorYT

facebook.com/TravisTranslator

twitter.com/travisglobal

linkedin.com/company/travistranslator

instagram.com/travistranslator

Co-founder and CFO - Brend Kouwenhoven

Co-founder - Lennart van der Ziel

Co-founder - Nick Yap

"Travis - I speak 80 languages, so can you!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Join the movement to end language barriers! Meet Travis, a pocket device that translates 80 languages in real time

Published on Mar 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Travis demo - Every week I get faster and better

Published on Aug 9, 2017




> Here is a production-ready Travis, hardware finalized, and software improved with faster translation speed. We'll continue improving translations via automatic software updates - come join us in our Travis go global, speak local movement, follow our story as we progress. Cheers!

----------


## Airicist

Travis talks Portuguese and English

Published on Sep 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Travis talks Italian and Japanese

Published on Sep 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Travis Business Edition

Published on Nov 23, 2017

A "How To" guide for setting up and syncing your Travis Business Edition

----------

